
Dealing with feedback when it's personal – Coding with Empathy - pavsaund
http://codingwithempathy.com/2016/04/19/dealing-with-feedback-when-it-turns-ugly/?utm_source=news.ycombinator.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=hackernews
======
brudgers
I read the previous piece. I suspect it was useful to people with interests
other than being an asshat...and on Hacker News that's a disproportionate
number of people relative to the internet at large.

Thanks for writing it and posting it.

~~~
pavsaund
thanks for taking the time to read not one, but two lengthy posts AND
commenting.

your encouraging words are well-received :)

~~~
brudgers
Via HN, I became a fan of Derek Sivers and so I listened to his interview
recently on Software Engineering Daily. He described the common internet
behavior of a person saying "I like X" and a bunch of people reacting with
"You are wrong. I don't like X".

There's a big space for empathy in programming. And on Hacker News. And
elsewhere. It's probably a project that can keep one busy for as long as they
choose to write about it.

~~~
pavsaund
Ah, yes Derek Sivers is a wonderful inspiration. I'll have to listen to that
interview you're referring to. Thanks so much for sharing.

------
smilingtom
This guy seems to have fully embraced the "Haters gonna hate" mentality that
he advised against in the last article.

Amazing what happens to some peoples' minds when they get hit with a little
criticism.

The "supportive comment" is just a 2-sentence opinion telling him exactly what
he wants to be told.

I would urge people to take any advice from this person with a healthy dose of
salt.

